# Numbers et formule alea figée



## teemmiiuurr (15 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour, 

je travaille sur un ipad.

j'ai une formule alea sur numbers, et je n'arrive pas à relancer le nombre aléatoire

je m'explique

sur excel , la formule se relance, et donne un nombre aléatoire different, à chaque fois que je modifie une cellule. 

j'aimerais trouver un moyen rapide, de recaclculer ce nombre aléatoire lorsque je touche l ecran par exemple

c'est possible sur numbers ?

ou sur un autre logiciel sur ipad ?


----------

